# Gun denial



## timplant (Dec 1, 2008)

So i bought a savage .17hmr 3 weeks ago, (exactly 3 weeks) went to buy another .22 today (applied 10 days ago) had a wait cause i do have a misdemeanor on my record (nothing related to firearms/drugs), went today to pay and they said I had been denied. Any reasons why?

Limit on how many guns purchased in a certain time period
note:22 and 17 were not purchased from the same place

It was a new treat for myself. and I really really want to know why.

I'm going to the police station tomorrow to see anything. but i do not know why i could have been denied, I'm going to try again next week and just skip the .22 and get a new deer rifle, but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you include your SS on your 4473? (I know many don't care to... I never do since I am a CPL holder and am exempt from the call in - Just fill out the paperwork).

If the denial is ligitimate... even a mistake... you are in for a "fun" ride ahead. 

Once you figure out what flagged you, you may want to contact a firearms law lawyer such as Jim Simmons. I do know his initial phone consults are free.

BTW, If you are delayed and no answer is returned by the BATFE within 3 days then you may purchase the rifle.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I was denied and i have a misdemeanor fleeing and eluding and reckless driving. They sent my some paperwork to fill out and send my fingerprints in to make sure they didnt have me mixed up with someone else. They said if you have a misdemeanor that you could be sentenced to 2 years or more you cant buy a gun. The fleeing and eluding was a 1 year max so i dont understand it. I haven't sent the fingerprints in yet.

good luck


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

timplant said:


> So i bought a savage .17hmr 3 weeks ago, (exactly 3 weeks) went to buy another .22 today (applied 10 days ago) had a wait cause i do have a misdemeanor on my record (nothing related to firearms/drugs), went today to pay and they said I had been denied. Any reasons why?
> 
> Limit on how many guns purchased in a certain time period
> note:22 and 17 were not purchased from the same place
> ...


Is your misdemeanor for domestic violence? Number of guns bought has nothing to do with it. Were you denied by NICS or for a Pistol Purchase Permit?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

timplant said:


> S.......went today to pay and they said I had been denied. Any reasons why?


Not sure how we would know.



UPhiker said:


> Were you denied by NICS or for a Pistol Purchase Permit?


He does say in his first msg of the thread that he was trying to buy a 22 so that is the NICS check that went south on him.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

alex-v said:


> He does say in his first msg of the thread that he was trying to buy a 22 so that is the NICS check that went south on him.


 It could've been a .22 pistol.
If it was a NICS Denial, the FFL should have given him a pamphlet stating how to contest it along with his NICS Transaction Number.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

UPhiker said:


> It could've been a .22 pistol.
> If it was a NICS Denial, the FFL should have given him a pamphlet stating how to contest it along with his NICS Transaction Number.


Either way he did say that he was turned down when he went to buy a 22 so the Pistol Purchase Permit is out of the question.

Sadly, most FFLs are not up to speed on how to contest denials.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Unless there's been a change if federal law, I don't see where there should be a problem. He's buying a long gun, not a pistol, nor is he applying for a CPL.


----------

